# Unable to get my Deco Network site to do what I need



## HPS (May 13, 2010)

been using for a long time but not too happy with our results we want our site to sell products and offer more items, there are some users who have great looking sites thru deco but we can not figure out how to get our sites to sell these products and have not been able to get much in way of seo from site , anyone having luck with their deco site and selling products- is there some magic to getting good seo and being found and are there any other programs out there that will offer similar features- i saw some shareware that looked promising

we want to offer our full product line and get visiotors to buy stuff, we have a great special on the site and did it just to see if price was an issue after 9 months of offering a custom dtg full color 1 location tee for 7.99 not one sale- so it is us or we are just not getting the right buyers, how can zazzle and cp and others get 19.00 for the item we cant sell for 8?

anyone have any ideas on what companies offer user friendly platforms with a design center that we can use- paid or free ware cause right now I feel left out and i can get free tee lab from bodek and others

anyone have any tips, secrets or know someone who can build me a kick *** site thru deco without losing even more money- maybe a programmer or web guy who knows how to use and does good work and can get us found and help us get more of what we sell on the site so maybe we can break even or turn a profit?

thanks


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

It takes time and money. We have a developer on staff which helps, but we still have to put a lot of time info products and designs. Have you looked into using their Deco coach service? They will build the whole thing for you. 

As for SEO, its the same for any site. It doesn't do it on its own. you need to make sure you have compelling keyword rich content on every page of the site and update frequently.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi there,

I think you just emailed Ceci this morning? I actually just replied to your email.

First to clarify: You've actually been using incorrect email addresses. [email protected] and [email protected] are not in use at DecoNetwork so this is why we didn't get your emails however our full contact details including telephone can be found at Contact | DecoNetwork.

Regarding SEO: headfirst is spot on!!! It is a common misperception that Google will jsut find a site but that's not the case. That's why some sites work and they make hundreds of thousands each month on their site, and others fail as they do nothing. All using the exact same technology.

An extract from my email I just sent:

With regards to SEO : There really is no silver bullet for SEO. It’s not a matter of changing some settings to get yourself listed on Google. To get yourself listed in Google you need to have a great site with great content about your company plus obtain as many links to your website from other websites as possible. The content is really only something you as the company owner can create or you can consult an SEO firm who can help you create great content for your site. SEO consulting is not a service DecoNetwork provides at this time however there are many SEO services out there that can provide you the service you may need to increase your website traffic.

First you need to ensure you have information about your company on your site. Where you are, what your prices are, how to contact you. You should also ensure you have submitted your website to Google and you can do this through Google Webmaster tools www.google.com/webmasters/tools. You should also look at social media presences and create a Facebook page, Twitter page and other social media platforms.

Cheap products don’t draw traffic. Traffic gets to a website through marketing, promotion and great site content. It is like opening a retail shop in the middle of a desert and not telling anyone about it. It’s a common myth that people expect Google to just find a site and send traffic its way. A great book I can recommend to understand the basics of SEO is ’50 ways to make Google love your website’. 50 Ways to Make Google Love Your Website - Steve Johnston, Liam McGee - Google Books


If you want to discuss in person please feel free to call our free 855 number (855-DECONET) and we'd be happy to discuss this with you however remember the email addresses you were using are not valid and have never been in use at DecoNetwork.

Hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

brenden said:


> If you want to discuss in person please feel free to call our free 855 number (855-DECONET) and we'd be happy to discuss this with you however remember the email addresses you were using are not valid and have never been in use at DecoNetwork.


Their telephone support is great too. i think Mirtek (probably spelled wrong) is probably tired of hearing from us every week. 

Seriously though, if you aren't a web dev or don't have the time for it look into DecoCoach, the sites I've seen look great. They've done sites for a few people on here.


----------



## HPS (May 13, 2010)

headfirst said:


> Their telephone support is great too. i think Mirtek (probably spelled wrong) is probably tired of hearing from us every week.
> 
> Seriously though, if you aren't a web dev or don't have the time for it look into DecoCoach, the sites I've seen look great. They've done sites for a few people on here.


 
he helped us when we set up, somehow we are not getting found and i am really ata loss, we have several sites and they do genertae leads, i am looking for even phone calls as opposed to people making designs but there seems to be something that is not clicking and I have to get to bottom of it- i have gotten several emails in last hour from deco so i will speak with them and see if what i want is impossible- out of our budget or if maybe we should bark up a different tree- thanks- am curious is your site productive and is it stand alone or tied into an existing site? for us we are looking for ROI- not expecting to win a lottery or be a Wordans or Zazzle in a week - just wondering how many people are getting good volume from their sites is the main thing

thanks again


----------



## Zippy Doodah (Jul 10, 2011)

Doing business online is not easy. You are more reliant on marketing than if you had a storefront. Sometimes good ol' fashion marketing works. Try knocking on (Local business) doors, visiting schools, churches, mailers, local cable TV. Having a target audience is also a good idea with an online business, especially when it comes to SEO and web advertising. If you are just doing custom t-shirts than try letting everyone in your area know that's what you do. Go to your local (neighboring cities also) Chamber of Commerce mixers with plenty of your business cards and pamphlets. Sometimes you have to go get the customers to prime your business. People like shopping close to home, even if it's online. You can always throw a lot of money at marketing, but if you don't have something real different, that isn't neccessarily going to work. You need people, that want your product, to know about you and what you do. Just remember, Keep trying and Never Give Up!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

We are a very happy Deconet user and being that we have installed and used virtually every on-line design tool over the past 4+ years including OSS, RSK, Inksoft I can tell you from real world exprience that Deco is by far the most flexible system on the market. We used DecoCoach and feel we have an incredible site that looks like a standard web site not a templated on-line design web site.

We get people contacting us frequently about how we grew and how much on-line design tools helped our business. I tell them all the same thing. If you are getting no traffic now to your site an on-line design tool or any tool for that matter is not going to change that significantly over the short haul. 

People still think you can create a web site, put a few designs on line and people will come flocking. Just does not happen. If you are a general t-shirt site you can spend thousands on an SEO guy and he is not going to get you anywhere near the front beacuse there are millions fighting for 20 top spots. 

It takes time and more important effort. The first thing is simply add your website in your signature creating a link anytime you post. It is simple things like that plus hard work to build up your traffic. If you have a niche market Adwords can be great. Again if you do not know how to use it you could be throwing money away. Shirt market is crowded - even saturated. It takes a lot of work


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Great advice! Local is so important. People often think the world-wide-web will allow you to serve the world. That is true! However, most people do local searches for products. They search for local companies such as "t shirt printing sydney". You may then ask why do I need a website? Well, even local people search the web. People rarely pull out the yellow pages book and locate a business. They use Google so a website is just as (or if not more) important for local compared to world or nation wide.


----------

